# Earl of Zetland



## Geoff_P (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone have plans/blueprints for the second Earl of Zetland, please?

Donkeys' years ago I got a loan of the blueprints of the builder's proposal from the North Company's offices in Aberdeen, which I had copied down to a 35mm microfilm. Sadly, over the course of time, that microfilm has been lost. Sadly also, I cannot seem to find the North Company's current detail on the Internet so as to contact them directly.

Any help will be much appreciated,

Geoff


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

The north Company(North of Scotland Orkney & Shetland Shipping Company) ceased many years ago after the ferries were taken over by P&O ferries, now it is run by Nortlink Ferries. Not sure where you would get a blue print from.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this the vessel which is presently a "Hospitality Vessel" at the Royal Quays on Tyneside, I am sure her new Owner's may well have been given most if not all of the paperwork regarding her when she was transferred.


----------



## Geoff_P (Oct 24, 2010)

That's a blooming good idea, Geordie, I give it a try.

Thanks,

Geoff


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Earl of Zetland built by Hall Russell, Aberdeen. Aberdeen City Council have Hall, Russel's papers. General Arrangement plans of Earl of Zetland available on-line here:http://www.aberdeenships.com/related.asp?index=63959&shipid=101481


----------



## david fryer (Nov 5, 2012)

Geoff,
I have a photocopy of the blue print (full size) you can have, I was going to build a model of her but one thing led to another, you can contact me via email at [email protected],quote the message just in case it gets binned.


----------

